# Camp Stew



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Had some leftover ribs from that experimenting batch. They weren't bad, but a little dry. Took all the meat off the bone and chopped it up. Threw it in the pot with some rutabaga, onions, corn, okra and stewed maters. Brought it up to a boil and letting it simmer right now. It's a little different than the family recipe, but it'll work.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You are just missing 2 squirrels and a possum.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> You are just missing 2 squirrels and a possum.


I haven't seen any squirrels around here. I been looking.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks good enuff that I'd be licking my spoon afterwards.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You had me right up to the rutabagas. Lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

She makes some pretty good cornbread too.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I learned to cook baby backs, pumpkin, and lima bean stew in Aruba. Back in the day, Arubans living in Holland cooked this because ribs were a cheap cut. Its awesome!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> You had me right up to the rutabagas. Lol


Normally, I put taters in, but I wanted to try turnips. Couldn't find any, so the ole trusty rutabaga comes out. Love them things.


----------

